# Tegu jumps at basking light



## mguy (Jun 15, 2010)

Recently my tegu has been jumping from his basking log into the air where his basking light is placed. is this normal?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah he is trying to escape, i have seen some of my tegus do it, until they got big enough to just climb out lol, you might want to start making sure its secure now before he gets bigger!


----------



## Herplings (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, and don't let him escape. Once they learn how to get out. Good luck keeping them in. Haha.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 15, 2010)

Herplings said:


> Yeah, and don't let him escape. Once they learn how to get out. Good luck keeping them in. Haha.



lol aint that the truth!


----------



## themedic (Jun 16, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 16, 2010)

My tegus been doing this too recently any way to stop them. because my light is hot, i dont want her to burn herself 

Jerry


----------



## new2gu (Jun 16, 2010)

I've seen my gu doin that too. just learned something new today!


----------



## mguy (Jun 18, 2010)

A week ago he jumped and hit the screen which knocked his mercury vapor bulb on the floor and broke it as well as the fixture. Now $60 later I have his new light and fixture clamped near his cage so it dosent happen again they are gold medal jumpers


----------



## the enigma (Jun 18, 2010)

Zilla does this only when he is hungry. As soon as I feed him he stops.


----------



## Herplings (Jun 18, 2010)

the enigma said:


> Zilla does this only when he is hungry. As soon as I feed him he stops.



Now that you mention that, when Samson was little she did that too when she was hungry.


----------



## Ferbismytegu (Sep 8, 2022)

I just brought home my 2.5 month old B &W the first couple days it kind of just stayed in the hide ate once a day now we are on the 4th day and it wouldn't really eat from the tongs I put a piece of ground turkey in there and I ate one piece but now he keeps jumping at the lights and like looking on the sides of the tank to see if he can get out


----------

